# iPhone mac OS version?



## Timotheos (Sep 27, 2007)

What would you say if I said the iPhone and Touch are running mac osXI?


----------



## symphonix (Sep 27, 2007)

I'd say that I have around MCMXLVI problems with that.


----------



## DeltaMac (Sep 27, 2007)

Timotheos said:


> What would you say if I said the iPhone and Touch are running mac osXI?



I'd say that you should explain what you mean, and I should also add that correct use of Roman numerals does not appear to be your forte.
I will predict that Apple will never use OS XI - and that version numbering would continue as Mac OS X version 11.x (the format used in your About This Mac window)


----------



## fryke (Sep 28, 2007)

AFAIK, they're running something from the Leopard code base. The initial plan was to release Leopard and iPhone together. Some of the integrating features (notes, Mail etc.) will work better with Leopard.


----------



## Qion (Sep 28, 2007)

fryke said:


> AFAIK, they're running something from the Leopard code base. The initial plan was to release Leopard and iPhone together. Some of the integrating features (notes, Mail etc.) will work better with Leopard.



...and the file browser, and disk mode, and remote network access . 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I thought Steve himself mentioned that it was running Core Animation, which is a Leopard API.


----------



## Mikuro (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, he did mention Core Animation.

Officially, the iPhone doesn't run Mac OS anything &#8212; it simply runs "OS X".


----------

